# How did you become a MUA?



## Carlyx (May 22, 2008)

The title says it all really.

I do apologise if the threads been done 100s of time, I did a quick search but didn't find anything .


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 23, 2008)

I did a short course in make-up
(Its called Certificate II in Make-Up Services here in Australia)
and then I applied at lots of different counters, and then Dior offered me a position and Im about to start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




haha, dunno if that helps/if thats what your looking for


----------



## Carlyx (May 23, 2008)

Yes thats spot on thankyou


----------



## Vesu (Jun 19, 2008)

I  completed a Cert III Beauty Services (which incorporated the Cert II Makeup Artistry as it was called then) and got a job at a department store counter.  This is not a "Makeup Artist" position although people might call themselves that.  What you really are is a Retail Cosmetics Assistant and it's like that throughout the whole of Australia.

My real work started when I scored a gig assisting a photographer. I got this through a paper ad. Though this gig, I then ended up assisting a makeup artist on various jobs around town. (I was not paid for that work). Then I applied for, and landed, a job as a Makeup Artist on the special events team with the cosmetic house I was employed by as an RCA.  

I then commenced further training and continued to assist until I made Senior.

It was then I could call myself an MUA.


----------

